

Sun Web Server open sourced (does it matter?) - wmf
http://blogs.sun.com/jyrivirkki/entry/announcing_open_source_web_server

======
gaius
To this day, I swear that Netscape Enterprise Server 2.01 was the best web
server ever written. Fast, stable, powerful. I can scarcely imagine how it
would fly on hardware 15 years later.

Unfortunately NES 3.0 was a complete dog, the only thing less reliable than it
was the watchdog process they included to restart it when it crashed. That's
why Netscape as a company collapsed; the quality of their expensive server
products took a nosedive. 2.01, tho', worth every penny!

